# British Visitor's Healthcare from January 1st



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The summary of EU-UK deal on gov.co.uk says they have agreed on visitor's healthcare for both UK citizens in EU and EU citizens in UK on a scheme similar to EHIC. No further details, and I don't think anything is in place yet, but it looks as though for short-term visitors at least, state health care will continue to be available.
'118. In addition, the Protocol will ensure necessary healthcare provisions – akin to those provided by the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) scheme – continue. This means individuals who are temporarily staying in another country, for example a UK national who is in an EU Member State for a holiday, will have their necessary healthcare needs met for the period of their stay.' Summary Explainer - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The idea of health insurance card is each country pays for the health care received in the country concerned by its citizens, so UK will pay for hospital treatment etc for its citizen in Spain etc, while Spain will pay for the same incurred by its citizen in UK. So it's the same as in the current EHIC, but now includes other countries which are party to an agreement, such as Australia, NZ, Barbados etc.


----------

